# WESTIN Desert Willow Villas in Palm Springs Desert CA Christmas Week 12/20-12/27



## pacman777 (Nov 16, 2015)

Asking *$650* for the entire week (7-nights at $93/night). Bargain price considering the area is mostly sold out for the holiday weeks.

I am the deeded owner of this timeshare reservation at the Westin Desert Willow Villas in Palm Desert, CA (Palm Springs area). I am offering the 1BR (600 Square Feet) unit for 7 nights starting 12/20-12/27/2015 (Sunday to Sunday). No additional taxes or resort fees. 

This has all the Starwood/Westin amenities and luxury including full kitchen and washer/dryer. Accommodates 4 Adults with a king size heavenly bed and pull-out queen sleeper couch. Check out link below for floor plan and additional info on the resort from Starwood's website:

https://www.starwoodvacationnetwork....edroom-lockoff


----------



## pacman777 (Nov 20, 2015)

One month out from reservation date, so I'm dropping the price to *$600* for the entire week.


----------



## pacman777 (Nov 25, 2015)

This reserved unit is still available.


----------



## concertgoer (Nov 26, 2015)

i'm interested.
please call 626.775.4086 (home), or my office at 626.280.6865.
If im not there, just leave a message, or PM me your number and I can call you.
thx.
adam


----------



## pacman777 (Nov 29, 2015)

concertgoer said:


> i'm interested.
> please call 626.775.4086 (home), or my office at 626.280.6865.
> If im not there, just leave a message, or PM me your number and I can call you.
> thx.
> adam



Adam - I called your office and left a message with your secretary. I've had a few inquiries on this but it's still available as of now to the first person that commits and pays. Thanks


----------



## pacman777 (Dec 3, 2015)

This unit is still available for rent. PM me


----------



## pacman777 (Dec 5, 2015)

With almost 700 views I'm sure somebody wants to rent this awesome unit for a bargain price. PM me if interested


----------

